# Boston Tonight ?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im seeing a forcast of 3 inches of ice/sleet after midnight here?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*possible*

There a good chance of something i was debating if i should hook up the blades.wesport


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Idk whats its suppose to be its suppose to be a sloppy mess from what i hear


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im gonna zip over to my shop after the pats stomp the steelers & throw my blade on.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Just went out and...*

Mounted the plow...I'll be up all night watching this develop...on the edge of 3-6 here in So NH GO PATS...!!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*1 hooked up*

Well i went and hooked up 1 of my 2 plows .So if i get called i,m half ready.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

All I have seen here is 2-4....but then again another site says 1-3 so who knows about here in souther NH. I am hoping for plowable 2-3 inches at least so we shall see. Heres to a long night!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Snowing here! Off to a good start hopefully we'll see what it looks like early in the morning...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Snowing here toopayup!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

No snow here, but got a good glaze on everything...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I just woke up at 4am here and theres a dusting, if that here, and its raining. I'm going to wake up again at 6 and go salt.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Another Dud.*

Same old deal here, nothing!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We didn't get one flake of snow, but we have a good 1/2 of ice on EVERYTHING. It is a mess. hope all you sander guys are out raking in the money.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

The snow turned to sleet, freezing rain and ice so now its just a mess and only good for those who do salting and sanding. Nice thick glaze of ice on the truck and roads


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I started to plow our lots at about 6 am even though there was only about an inch or two. Everything was ice so I salted and sanded everything. And its still kind of snowing on and off. Lets hope tomorrow or thursday is better....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thursday looks like it might have some hope.


----------

